#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  como desbloquear sites bloqueados?

## nikmoreno

Olá, estou com problemas para acessar 
alguns aites porque foram bloqueados, se 
alguem puder me dizer como proceder para 
desbloquea-los, ficariamuito grato...

Obrigado..

----------


## mtec

Vc é o administrador da Rede ??  :Wink:  

mtec

----------


## ruyneto

Fala com o administrador da sua rede, ele sabe.

falows

----------


## mtec

essa foi boa 

:good: :good: :good: 

mtec

----------


## [email protected]

olha é so entrar no arquivo squid.conf hehehehe no servidor de proxy hahahahah
tipo vc vai ter q ter a senha de login :clap: :clap: :good: :toim: 
falow

----------


## mtec

> olha é so entrar no arquivo squid.conf hehehehe no servidor de proxy hahahahah
> tipo vc vai ter q ter a senha de login :clap: :clap: :good: :toim: 
> falow


Ou seja... senha e login de root  :Wink:

----------


## PiTsA

> Postado originalmente por [email protected]
> 
> olha é so entrar no arquivo squid.conf hehehehe no servidor de proxy hahahahah
> tipo vc vai ter q ter a senha de login :clap: :clap: :good: :toim: 
> falow
> 
> 
> Ou seja... senha e login de root


bom, acaba sendo apenas a senha...pois o login ("root") ele ja tem agora.... jaehuaehuaehuae

 :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6)

----------


## mtec

e daí ???  :Wink: 

foi proposital... e é muito bom que ele não seja um usuário com poderes de administração. Na minha opnião, os logs são um dos melhores amigos de um administrador !!

:good: :good: :good: 

mtec

----------


## [email protected]

Da duas uma para vc acessar esses sites
ou vc é o administrador da rede (eu acho q naum)
ou vc é o dono da empresa dai sim vc consegue :clap: :clap: :clap:

----------

